# E-Mail Formular und ich komme nicht weiter



## Doubletaker (1. Mai 2004)

ich habe ein e-mail formular und blicke langsam gar nicht mehr durch. ich krieg
die krise, weil es einfach nicht funktioniert und ich langsam am ende bin, hoffe
ihr könnt mir helfen. ich bin für jede hife jetzt schon dankbar für weitere fragen
stehe ich bereit.

hier mein mail formular:
<html>
<head>
<title>Contemporary-Designers</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>
<body background="images/navi03.gif" bgcolor="EDEFEB">
  <table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
    <tr>
      <td></td>
      <td><img src="images/navi10.gif" border="0"></td>
      <td><img src="images/navi10.gif" border="0"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
      <td></td>
      <td><img src="images/navi10.gif" border="0"></td>
      <td><img src="images/navi10.gif" border="0"></td>
    </tr>
    <tr> 
      <td width="20">&nbsp;</td>
      <td>
        <center>
          <form action="cgi-bin/mailmanager.pl" method="post">
          <input type="hidden" name="mailto" value="info@contemporary-designers.de">
          <input type="hidden" name="return" value="bestaetigung.htm">
          <input type="hidden" name="delimiter" value=": ">
          <input type="hidden" name="subject" value="Contemporary-Designers Mail-Formular">
            <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
              <tr> 
                <td>
                  <font face="Arial" size="2" color="666E73">
                    Name:<br>
                    <input type="text" size="24" maxlength="100" name="name">
                  </font>
                </td>
                <td>
                  <font face="Arial" size="2" color="666E73">
                    &nbsp;&nbsp;
                  </font> 
                </td>
                <td>
                  <font face="Arial" size="2" color="666E73">
                    E-Mail:<br>
                    <input type="text" size="24" maxlength="1000" name="mail">
                  </font>
                </td>
              </tr>
            </table>
            <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
              <tr> 
                <td>
                  <font face="Arial" size="2" color="666E73">
                    <br>
                    <textarea name="text" rows="5" cols="40" wrap="virtual"></textarea>
                  </font>
                </td>
              </tr>
            </table>
            <font face="Arial" size="2" color="666E73"></font>
            <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
              <tr>
                <td align="center" valign="middle">&nbsp;</td>
                <td><img src="images/navi10.gif" border="0"></td>
                <td align="center" valign="middle">&nbsp;</td>
              </tr>
              <tr> 
                <td align="center" valign="middle">
                  <font face="Arial" size="2" color="666E73"> 
                    <input name="send" type="submit" value="Abschicken">
                  </font>
                </td>
                <td>
                  <font face="Arial" size="2" color="666E73">
                    &nbsp;&nbsp;
                  </font>
                </td>
                <td align="center" valign="middle">
                  <font face="Arial" size="2" color="666E73"> 
                    <input name="reset" type="reset" value="  L&ouml;schen  ">
                  </font>
                </td>
              </tr>
            </table> 
          </form>
        </center>
      </td>
      <td>&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</body>
</html>


und hier meine mailmanager.pl:
#!/usr/bin/perl

# -------> SMTP-Programm zum Versenden der Mail:
$Sendmail_Prog = "/usr/sbin/sendmail";

# -------> Modul für CGI-Scripts einbinden:
use CGI;

# -------> Modul für CGI-Scripts zum Einlesen der Formulardaten anwenden:
$query = new CGI;
@names = $query->param;

# -------> interne Daten aus den erwarteten hidden-Feldern auslesen:
$delimiter = $query->param('delimiter');  # ---> Begrenzerzeichen zwischen name und value
$mailto = $query->param('mailto');        # ---> Empfängeradresse
$returnhtml = $query->param('return');    # ---> URL für Dankeseite
$subject = $query->param('subject');      # ---> E-Mail-Subject


# -------> Text der E-Mail aus den Formulardaten ermitteln:
$mailtext = "";
foreach(@names) {
  $name = $_;
  @values = "";
  @values = $query->param($name);
  $mailto = "info@contemporary-designers.de";
  if($name ne "return" && $name ne "subject" && $name ne "delimiter") {
    foreach $value (@values) {
      $mailtext = $mailtext.$name;
      $mailtext = $mailtext.$delimiter;
      $mailtext = $mailtext.$value."\n";
    }
  }
}

# -------> E-Mail versenden:
open(MAIL,"|$Sendmail_Prog -t") || print STDERR "Mailprogramm konnte nicht gestartet werden\n";
print MAIL "To: $mailto\n";
print MAIL "Subject: $subject\n\n";
print MAIL "$mailtext\n";
close(MAIL);

# -------> Dankeseite an Browser senden:
print "Location: $returnhtml\n\n";


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Mai 2004)

Und was ist dabei deine konkrete *HTML*-Fragestellung


----------



## Doubletaker (2. Mai 2004)

warum das ganze nicht funktioniert...


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. Mai 2004)

Und was genau funktioniert nicht? Wenn das Formular nicht versendet wird, dann ist das kein HTML-, sondern ein Perl/CGI-Problem  Dafür gibt's ein entsprechendes Forum.


----------



## Doubletaker (2. Mai 2004)

ok, sorry... soweit unten hab ich gar nicht geguckt bei den foren.
hab das problem, dass bei mir dann immer folgende meldung
kommt:

Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@contemporary-designers.de and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.29 Server at http://www.contemporary-designers.de Port 80


----------



## Fabian H (2. Mai 2004)

Das sieht fast nach einem Problem mit Perl aus.

Damit bist du im Perl-Forum besser aufgehoben.

Und wie die Fehlermeldung auch vorschlaegt, solltest du mal den Error-Log überprüfen.
Überlicherweise liegt dieser in _apache/logs/error_log_.


----------



## Doubletaker (2. Mai 2004)

Ich habe kein solchen Verzeichnis auf dem Server...


----------



## Doubletaker (18. Mai 2004)

wie würde das ganze in php aussehen ich gebe es nun auf, da ich immer noch nicht weiterkomme... nur hab ich von php nicht viel ahnung... gibt es da irgendwo ein fertiges beispiel


----------



## ESPRO (18. Mai 2004)

*PHP-Script*

Besorge Dir eines der vielen kostenlosen Skripte, die gibt es oft schon mit Formular, Fehlerseite, Thx-Seite, usw.. nur muss Dein Server PHP unterstützen - am besten PHP4 - kann Dir auch was mailen....

mfg., ESPRO


----------



## Doubletaker (18. Mai 2004)

mein server unterstützt soweit alles... wäre nett wednn du mir was zumailen könntest: Doubletaker@gmx.de


----------



## Tim C. (18. Mai 2004)

http://www.hotscripts.com

*-closed-* wegen Führung des Themas ad absurdum.


----------

